# Gulp Alive



## AdrianK

Didn't know if Tackle Talk was the best place to mention, but Puresource says Gulp Alive will be here in about 3 weeks, and will retail around $35, containing about 3 packets worth of gulp in the drum.
Sounds interesting - will be ideal if the drum fits in our drink holders. It sounds like the juice/oil is the same as we get in (some of) the packets of gulp, but the actual bait is better able to rehydrate in the oil, and is not is stiff as the current gulps (I'll still try dropping my old gulps in the drum for a while to see what happens).


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWScfxVMAADRfgAAQUOeAAiUoUAo////wMAE6qyEVPwin5U8TUD1HpMQaA0AgjE0jU8k09QyAAAMNT0JomgmU9qmyRtQNGg9EzsQnX7VOnVLoomuyv2TGW3yU/LSxe2bsRSTP1UKsygkYP8DAGIY+TeII+Rgq1wwsak+0SZNPCVjp9EtWtuCDkHd4WfDIvT61zzjFFEic4jUGZGBSMix/Wj7kZx3BSF4+2dlJD9GsvxA2Lsb8t9aqAyU9DE+mwHptOZcYUrOHBpWntehBPIwUktCzRaMowGERYAcVuM8nnbEXtjeppgz+6BVgtroukaqBRGcROLiIHEtVhEXqyFYUvVGMMYFnCyQHe0/82BaHchhCjuftGIhkDqvezir737mNlUJWXlwppKt14gYhBaMqti6K1Q48ZgIQGg7qBudDgku4xXNQ1MZ9/O8LCopdsqHL/F3JFOFCQJx/FUw=


----------



## pescado

AdrianK said:


> Sounds interesting - will be ideal if the drum fits in our drink holders.


From what ive read the containers are to be about the size of a small margarine container....whatever size that is!


----------



## fishnfreak

yeah i reckon $39.95 is the RRP


----------



## Fishing Man

thats pretty exy imo, 
i get gulps for $6-7 a pack so 3 packs is under $22.

anyways il prolly end up trying them.


----------



## Flump

Just got back from the USA and there already on sale there for $30US in the Basspro shop in Houston. Didn't want to risk buying any due to the whole customs + liquids = bombs :shock: etc. I reckon the tub must be about 15cm diameter and about 15cm high and had lots of gulps in.
Check the Berkeley website out here: http://www.berkley-fishing.com/cat.php?k=75376&sk=10321


----------



## Jeffo

Mo's tackle have them in the "what's new section" Limited range $27 I think


----------



## Eberbachl

The 2" Shrimp at Motackle look nice 

Yum!

$27 + $10 postage is $37 bucks though....


----------



## Fishing Man

ive seen em at my local now, 
seems as though they are coming through everywhere now


----------



## colzinho

kraley said:


> Am I the only one that is a little bit ho-hum about these?
> 
> I mean - I like gulps, but I don't like the stinky juice THAT much - and the last thing I need is to put a bunch more SP's at risk everytime I knock it out of the boat.....
> 
> :?


I'm also a bit meh about them. The packets are way more convenient to store (flat) I can't see myself buying a tub unless theres some seriously good reports of them over regular gulps. A mixed tub might be OK but 35 of 1 colour...


----------



## Guest

I found one of the biggest problems with the old Gulp's was many coming out bent from the packet, basically having a stuffed action, the packets leaked through my other grar, and often dried out if the packet wasnt used quickly enough.

I reckon I'll give them a go......I should have less wasted baits overall so will probably work out cheaper in the long run for me, as well as better scent dispersion etc.


----------



## Fishing Man

Dallas said:


> I found one of the biggest problems with the old Gulp's was many coming out bent from the packet, basically having a stuffed action, the packets leaked through my other grar, and often dried out if the packet wasnt used quickly enough.
> .


Found the same things mate, i reckon the buckets should solve these issues,


----------



## beefs

Is all the scent for the saltwater lures the same? I assume it would be...

Being pretty pricey and coming in large quantites there might be opportunity for say 3 people to buy a tub or two each, each a different style. You can then divide up the different batches evenly so ultimately you end up with a fair number of 3 different styles for the price of one tub. Not to mention all in one tub which would make portability a little easier.


----------



## Garfish

I can see it now... it'll be like swapping footy cards at primary school every time AKFF members get together...

"I'll trade you one 6" natural sandworm for two of your 4" minnows in smelt."


----------



## AdrianK

Apparently no colour bleeding. 
Had a look at BCF today - I was a little disappointed in the quality of the container - my main gripe with the packets is that the oil leaks out if the packet is not upright - I hoped these would have a nice tight screwtop lid, but the lids are very flimsy, and look like the oil would still drip out if the container wasn't upright.

Will probably still buy one (when the range expands a bit - not real wrapped in the limited range) and soak my packet gulps in, after their packets are opened.


----------



## Fishing Man

did they have many in stock at bcf mate...?


----------



## xerubus

I picked up some at BCF this morning... 4" minnows. They look pretty good, and we'll see how they go against the snapper tomorrow.


----------



## AdrianK

Fishing Man said:


> did they have many in stock at bcf mate...?


Heaps in stock, of all that are available from the Berkely site - which at this stage is a very limited range, with only 2 or 3 colours in each line.


----------



## Eberbachl

Are they just Gulps floating in gulp jiuce instead of the bag, or are they actually a different plastic altogether?

I'm guessing the former.


----------



## pcsolutionman

apparently they are a new formula much more flexible and life like, more like the powerbaits

Lee


----------



## Gunston

For those of you that live on the Gold Coast, Doug Burt has them in stock for $32.95.
I must admit they didn't look anything special, but then I am not a fish!!

Chris


----------



## Guest

At $30 a tub do they represent good value?

How many are in a tub? I reckon you would still be better off buying three to four packets for the same money and then you would have some colour range too.

What makes these different to normal gulps?

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman

sel check this out they really do look like they have a lot more action and are more pliable.






Lee


----------



## Eberbachl

I'm not sure - only a wild guess, but maybe they have more action and are more pliable because they're suspended in liquid, and are therefore better hydrated.

They might be different, but I wonder if they're the same, and feel different because of the liquid?


----------



## paffoh

I could only find information available on these varieties;

1" & 2" Peeler Crabs in Molting, Natural Glow, Amber Glow and New Penny
2", 3" & 4" Shrimp in Molting, Natural, New Penny and Pearl White
3" Squid in Amber Glow, New Penny and Spice & Sugar Glow
3" Pogy in Mackerel, Pearl White, Sardine and Smelt
2", 4" & 6" Sandworm in Bloody, Camo and Natural
4" Swimming Mullet in Chartreuse, Pearl White, Pumpkinseed & Rootbeer Gold
3" & 4" Minnow in Black Shad, White Shad, Emerald, Pumpkinseed and Smelt
2" & 3" Minnow Grub in Chartreuse and Pearl White
3" & 5" Leech in Black


----------



## Guest

I reckon they are a new formula as claimed.

Seems to me they have released the first few available colours and styles as soon as they were ready for launch to maximise the buzz that had already been generated well before the launch. This explains the limited colour range and limited styles which are available here (and in the US).

If they were unchanged and it were as simple as sticking the same old Gulps in a bucket with a new name, I think they would be offering the full product & colour range at launch.

Thats my logic anyway 8)


----------



## Eberbachl

Good point...you may well be right.


----------



## xerubus

The gulp alive's I used yesterday, 3" Minnow in shad, definitely had a nicer swimming action than the same minnows in the plain gulp.

Not sure if it was due to the alive's or not, but the fish were definitely interested in yesterday. The downside was a lot of smaller fish previously not caught on the same reef were getting hooked.


----------



## crazyratwoman

i checked em out at Fishing Tackle Australia (MO tackle) today, $29.95 and they looked ok, i thought the lid was a screw top and looked pretty secure, i guess you could transfer them to a better container tho. they guy there said they were going like hotcakes and you could reuse the old ones, unlike the bag ones. the colours wouldn't bleed.


----------



## saysme

The Gulp container definately leaks- its a stirdy container but just doesn't seal. I've already transfered mine into a leak proof container. Any size cantainer over 400ml and the length of your gulps will see the juice staying where its supposed to be.


----------



## crazyratwoman

thats a bit of a bugger eh?


----------



## Fishing Man

i grabbed a bucket today so will post reports of how they compare, 
hopefully after tonites session,

im keen to see if theres any diff,
i know my usual spot produces on the normal smelt gulps so il soon know


----------



## Fishing Man

well just got back from fishing, 
im sorry to say but tonite was the first in last two weeks that i havent caught a fish,

all i used was the gulp alive 3" minnows in smelt tonite, 
lately ive been using a variety of gulps and getting a lot of quality bream,

from what ive seen so far i would have to say im a little disappointed,
the lures are no different feel wise to the normal gulps, 
texture wise much the same, if anything maybe even firmer than the new colours in packets ie mouldy cheese and pearl watermelon (those who have used these newies will know what im talking about).
As for the scent probably not as smelly as the packs, and the juice isnt as strong,
The bucket is good quality but as others have said the seal is bad, i oticed it leaking onto my hads walking to the car.....
kinda hard to judge from one session but i would say they are pretty overated, 
as i said didt eve get a fish tonite ad tide was ideal...


----------



## Garfish

keep these sort of reports coming,,,, it will save me a fortune!


----------



## colzinho

I'm too young, but I was wondering if there was this kind of hype about servo prawns when they were released...sounds like about similar: stinky when the juice leaks, never catch anything, come in annoying packaging but everybody uses them anyway


----------



## Fishing Man

just had another session on the GAs ,

again nada, had a few pike hitting the lure but as usual cant hook many,

im wondering if they are as good as the originals


----------



## sulo

I was looking at em at FTA the other day for as I recall $29.95.Not a great range of colours and patterns yet,obviously the can't stock and display buckets of every gulp thats out there I spose.I guess the juice 'd come in handy if you wanted to chuck all your existing gulps in there to rehydrate them,but otherwise I reckon you'd have to reeaally like any one of the 5 or so that are there in order to make it good value.


----------



## AdrianK

Garfish said:


> keep these sort of reports coming,,,, it will save me a fortune!


Yeah! Can someone tell me how over-rated Certates are...


----------



## fisher

I went into our local tackle store today and asked them if they had the Gulp Alive in as yet. The bloke behind the counter looked at me like I had a green head and said "Mate, they're not even on the market yet - not even in Australia". I told him they were available on the East Coast of Oz and he said "yeah, well only just then". I asked if he knew how much they'd be once they got here "None of the marketing has been done yet". Some of these shops really do themselves out of business - he couldn't be more unhelpful if he tried.


----------



## sulo

Pity you can't just buy the juice and put your own gulps in it when you need to.


----------



## Guest

sulo said:


> Pity you can't just buy the juice and put your own gulps in it when you need to.


My local has the Gulp Live Spray in a rather large pump pack, buy one of them pour it into a container, hey presto 

Cheers


----------



## justinp

All the hype sourrounding the gulp alive series may be a little misplaced, at the recent STC Bream Championships three of the top five including the top two were using the soon to be released squidgies xfactor scented plastics, team Berkley were unplaced a long way down the field second or third last from memory, this is one of the biggest Bream comps on the east coast, the two winners recieved brand new toyotas, now considering this is a teams event and team squidgy were using their latest and greatest product, Berkley would have supplied their anglers with the best of their range ie: the new alive range, I love the current Berkley range and use it almost always when fishing however I will definatly give the new xfactor a run when it arrives, just food for thought guys, I am in no way affiliated with either company, cheers Justin.


----------

